

FreeBSD 8.0-RC3 released - baha_man
http://www.freebsdnews.net/2009/11/15/freebsd-8-0-rc3-released/

======
bretthoerner
How about a link to the actual content?
[http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
stable/2009-Novem...](http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
stable/2009-November/052699.html)

Even still this is pretty content-free.

Some readable FreeBSD 8 changes I found:
<http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd8.html>

~~~
wglb
The status entry under CLANG/LLVM says _Status: Experimental, but works.
Highly motivated._ I had not seen "highly motivated" as a status before.

------
johng
I'm still a bit skeptical about ZFS, seen a few horror stories with it (one of
the major complaints is the fact that ZFS "shouldn't" need an fsck util, but
that it really does....

Also, is ZFS root bootable without trickery yet?

~~~
pquerna
ZFS on FreeBSD is great, but its mostly ZFS is great compared to UFS/geom or
ext{3,4}/LVM.

svn.apache.org is using it now, we caused many panics on FreeBSD 7.x with ZFS
-- and lots of patches are now baked into 8.x, with all the patches ZFS has
been great for apache.

------
rottencupcakes
Has anyone been running this? Does anyone have any comments?

